# LP and Brachypelma enclosure



## fa341009 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey Guys

I finished my new setup for my LP and my Boehmei.
It's 1 aquarium that has been devided into 2 sections. 
I made a wooden frame/base that contains the back and the middle section (that devides the tank). 
What I did was spray PUR foam over it and shuved cork, a branch and a hide into it (that I found in a forest area nearby). 
Afterwards I covered the remaining area with black silicone and pressed dried cocofibre into it. 
I filled up the tank with some substrate, made a lid in wood and nailed a ledstrip on it's bottom (for lighting). 

here is the end result: (tell me what you think..)

Boehmei on the right, LP on the left


----------



## 3skulls (Aug 8, 2013)

Those look awesome!

But it would be a long fall from the top, esp. for a heavy bodied LP.


----------



## fa341009 (Aug 8, 2013)

Indeed, I have been thinking about that aswell!!.. problem is, the hide is stuck in the background.. I'll have to think of something..


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Aug 8, 2013)

A quick thought about the height... if you could get some more silk plants (like A LOT of them) and hot glue them along the top, it would add a bit more colour, and maybe discourage climbing all the way to the top?


----------



## stuviper (Aug 8, 2013)

looks good, whats in the big setup on the left ?


----------



## fa341009 (Aug 9, 2013)

That's a real fishtank  containing a colony of cherry shrimps, a family of guppies and 1 platty.


----------



## fa341009 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have added a little more sub and removed the fake plant from the Boehmei enclosure, as it was making it's nest on the top leaf (making her climb up there every time. Here is the result:


----------

